# Cleaning inside of Masterbuilt smoker? Do or Don't?



## kudu2222

I have a 40" Masterbuilt electric smoker, After the smoking process I generally put all the removable items in the dish washer and wash out the inside of the smoker with soapy water. I try to get the side walls, back and pay special attention to the glass door and seal. My question is should I allow the side and back walls to accumulate smoke residue? My thinking is this would create an extra seasoning affect for the smoker. Do most of you wash down the side walls?


----------



## padronman

I do not wash the inside of my smoker.  I do clean up any mess on the bottom and of course the Racks.  Put it this way.....have you ever watched a BBQ show and seen those Decades old smokers they use?  They are black as coal.    Since you have a glass door I would clean that but leave the rest to it's own devices. 

A shiny box is an unhappy box


----------



## kudu2222

Thank you PadronMan, That was kind of my thinking, but I wanted some validation. Yes to paying special attention to the door and seals. Thanks again


----------



## padronman

As your seals go too....I might mention NOT to run your therm probe wire across the door seal.  Always run it thru the vent


----------



## pc farmer

PadronMan said:


> As your seals go too....I might mention NOT to run your therm probe wire across the door seal.  Always run it thru the vent :icon_confused:



I run my probes through the door all the time.  No problems.


----------



## padronman

c farmer said:


> I run my probes through the door all the time. No problems.


You are lucky.  I just feel the wire would and could damage the soft seal.  My door has no seal on it but I still run through the vent hole.


----------



## pc farmer

My door leaks terrible anyway.  That's why I am building electra.


----------



## padronman

Can't wait to see it!!!


----------



## smoker317

I am having an electrical problem with my 40" MES right now.  In the short ten months or so that I have owned it, I just clean the racks and foil the bottom as Padronman stated.  With the moisture issues these MES apparently are susceptible to, I will not use liquid to clean the inside.


----------



## kudu2222

Smoker317, moisture+electric is a bad combo. Thanks


----------



## smoker317

I called Masterbuilt this morning.  I spoke with a young lady who was extremely polite and  helpful.  She asked me a couple of questions and put me on hold for 30 seconds.  She came back on the line and gave me an authorization number and instructions to return the plug and data plate to her.  They are shipping me a brand new unit.  She said it is not a moisture issue but a wiring issue.  Obviously I am quite pleased with this interaction with the company.

So KUDU2222,  I guess I did not have a moisture issue after all,  so I suggest power washing your unit every time you are finished.   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Just kidding.


----------



## themule69

As said above just clean the the removable parts and the glass. You don't have to clean the glass if you don't want to. The more you use it the better it will smoke. A well seasoned smoker is something you just can't buy.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## daricksta

kudu2222 said:


> I have a 40" Masterbuilt electric smoker, After the smoking process I generally put all the removable items in the dish washer and wash out the inside of the smoker with soapy water. I try to get the side walls, back and pay special attention to the glass door and seal. My question is should I allow the side and back walls to accumulate smoke residue? My thinking is this would create an extra seasoning affect for the smoker. Do most of you wash down the side walls?


I've begun wiping down the interior walls of my MES 30 with a damp paper towel after each smoke or after a couple--depending on how lazy I am the next day after smoking.  For me, I found that the food stopped having that harsh, oversmoked taste when I started wiping off the excess residue. I also wipe down anything with meat drippings.

Another reason why I clean the interior is because a few weeks ago I smoked cheese and when placing the cheeses in the top rack my forearm brushed against the ceiling and all this black residue fell down onto the cheeses leaving nice, black specks on both sides. The cheeses turned out great but I have to thinly slice off both surfaces before using the cheeses for meals or for snacking. That's more than enough incentive to keep the MES clean inside.

Being a 30", dried food will typically be stuck to the walls because the smoker wasn't wide enough for the racks of pork ribs or a beef brisket (they usually shrink enough so that halfway through the smoke the meat no longer touches the walls). I've had my smoker for three years so the interior is well-seasoned. I also ran the racks through our dishwasher the first time I used them but now I just hand clean them in our kitchen sink with soap and hot water, a couple of scraping tools, and a soft scrub sponge. I wash the drip pan the same way if it has fresh goop.


----------



## smokesontuesday

I clean my racks, water pan (yeah I foil it but I'm OCD about clean dishes), drip pan (also foiled) and the chip pan (now and then when it needs it) in the sink and give the rest of the smoker a light wipe down with white vinegar the day after a smoke of something large (pork butt, brisket, anything that touches a wall). If I'm just smoking chicken thighs, bologna, fatties, etc then it might be two or three smokes before I worry about the wipedown.

I'm not trying to remove the "black" so much as just make sure I get any crusty food bits and grease out of it between smokes. No one wants a really crunchy, week old piece of pork butt falling into their chicken thighs.


----------



## parrot-head

SmokesOnTuesday said:


> No one wants a really crunchy, week old piece of pork butt falling into their chicken thighs.


Says you....













40oz_laugh_in_tub.gif



__ parrot-head
__ Sep 2, 2014


----------



## manofmusic

Over the last few months...my machine is 1 year old...I've noticed a white film begin to form inside after each smoking. I keep the racks clean and water pan and funnel rack clean, but the whit remains. I'm worried that it's mold, but cant be certain. Anyone else have this issue? Am I just being paranoid? Also, my control on the 40" has been glitchy.


----------



## Bearcarver

ManOfMusic said:


> Over the last few months...my machine is 1 year old...I've noticed a white film begin to form inside after each smoking. I keep the racks clean and water pan and funnel rack clean, but the whit remains. I'm worried that it's mold, but cant be certain. Anyone else have this issue? Am I just being paranoid? Also, my control on the 40" has been glitchy.


No mold or white film in mine.

What part of the country do you live??

What is a Funnel Rack?

Bear


themule69 said:


> As said above just clean the the removable parts and the glass. You don't have to clean the glass if you don't want to. The more you use it the better it will smoke. A well seasoned smoker is something you just can't buy.
> 
> Happy smoken.
> 
> David


^^^^ Same-Same Me.

Plus wipe off any loose stuff from the walls & ceiling, so it doesn't fall on the food.

BTW: I quit cleaning the little light lens a long time ago----Not worth the effort !!!

Bear


----------



## jted

Don't-  never use detergent

DO-  use 50-50 vinegar and water if you must clean the walls.

Do- clean the racks. It is not a grill that you can heat to 600+ to burn clean.

Do- brush the walls of any hanging seasoning flakes.

Do- foil everything you can.

Jted


----------



## daricksta

ManOfMusic said:


> Over the last few months...my machine is 1 year old...I've noticed a white film begin to form inside after each smoking. I keep the racks clean and water pan and funnel rack clean, but the whit remains. I'm worried that it's mold, but cant be certain. Anyone else have this issue? Am I just being paranoid? Also, my control on the 40" has been glitchy.


Interesting. I haven't had that problem with my MES 30 but I see it inside my Weber One Touch Silver charcoal kettle grill every spring after being stored in my garage all winter.


----------



## foamheart

Wipe off the grates if it bothers you or you are worried it will bother your guests. Everything else is seasoning (adds wall thickness, insulation, plugs small holes, rust protection, etc).

If you give it a cresote bath, then you have to clean it, if you don't why fix what wasn't broken? IF you must clean it, wear gloves!

I have a neighbor who rotates the tires on his lawnmower. Seriously!  He loves the pulled pork but he'd love to chean my smoker....LOL Some folks are just ADD and need something to do. I mix him a double and after a few, he relaxes.


----------



## Bearcarver

Foamheart said:


> Wipe off the grates if it bothers you or you are worried it will bother your guests. Everything else is seasoning (adds wall thickness, insulation, plugs small holes, rust protection, etc).
> 
> If you give it a cresote bath, then you have to clean it, if you don't why fix what wasn't broken? IF you must clean it, wear gloves!
> 
> I have a neighbor who rotates the tires on his lawnmower. Seriously!  He loves the pulled pork but he'd love to chean my smoker....LOL Some folks are just ADD and need something to do. I mix him a double and after a few, he relaxes.


LOL----You're killin' me now Foamy!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## bob33

Best advice I heard all day - couple of doubles, the world is round and Bob's your uncle.


----------



## mummel

Havent cleaned mine yet.  The AMPS makes TBS and with my vent wide open, I havent had much residue.  I'll probably clean it once a year.


----------



## brickguy221

I just finished cleaning the whole interior of my 29 month old Gen 2.0. I never knew about the AMNPS until I recently joined this forum, so that Old 2.0 has had wood chips used in it for smoke the whole time. The inside was black.... filthy black and heavy build up in places. 

I recently bought the new 40" Bluetooth, so not needing 2 smokers, I decided to sell it and in looking at how filthy it was, I knew I would have to clean it if I expected to get any $$$$ out of it at all. I initally used Easy Off oderless oven cleaner only on spots that had heavy build up and followed that with Weber Grill Cleaner and a Scotch Brite Pad on the whole inside and then wiped clean with water and it looks great and cleaner than my new Bluetooth now ... sigh 

I have no plans to clean my new Bluetooth and by using the AMNPS now, it may not get as filthy as my 2.0 did, I don't know ..... and if it does, then it just does. Only the window will be kept clean same as I did on my old 2.0.


----------



## cal1956

when my smoker was brand new,

I once had an older gentleman refuse to eat meat cooked on it and said "I'll come back in a month after its had time to season "


----------



## daricksta

When I talk about cleaning the inside of my MES 30 Gen 1, I always forget to mention cleaning out the inside of the top vent with a damp paper towel. You'll find a lot of grease and residue buildup inside of there so I make it a point to clean it out when I wipe down the full areas I clean inside the smoker. I also wipe off the outside top of the vent.


----------



## cal1956

i'll admit to cleaning my smoker twice a year, once when the weather gets warm and again once when the weather turns a bit cool

 but only clean the gunk . leave the flavor


----------



## pc farmer

You guys clean alot.


----------



## siege

I occasionally wipe down the top inside. I use foil to make clean up easier on the drip pan and water pan, but I would never clean it with anything I wouldn't cook with. Vinegar works fine for me.
 One of the great experiences of life is walking into a barbeque joint that's been around for a while. That wonderful aroma that hits you when you open the door and step inside gets your appetite fired up. A blind man would know immediately know he's in the right place. That's how I like it to smell when I open the door on my smoker to put the meat on the rack.


----------



## cal1956

One of the great experiences of life is walking into a barbeque joint that's been around for a while. That wonderful aroma that hits you when you open the door and step inside gets your appetite fired up. A blind man would know immediately know he's in the right place. That's how I like it to smell when I open the door on my smoker to put the meat on the rack.

yea buddy ..you got it !!


----------



## candurin

I scrape down the inside walls with a plastic putty knife.  That's all.  Smoke residue stays, food residue gets removed.

I clean the glass window with a magic eraser and then spray 50/50 vinegar water and towel dry (ok, it's a sham-wow).

That's my entire cleaning regiment.


----------



## cal1956

yea a putty knife is all I use for the walls , I will clean the racks with oven cleaner about once a year . then after they dry spray em good with pam


----------



## daricksta

c farmer said:


> You guys clean alot.


I clean my smoker in selected places a lot. I've done so ever since the one time I cold smoked cheeses and my arm brushed against the ceiling of my MES 30. All these black deposits fell down onto the top 2 racks of cheeses. Since then I wipe it down before placing anything on a rack.


----------



## Bearcarver

daRicksta said:


> I clean my smoker in selected places a lot. I've done so ever since the one time I cold smoked cheeses and my arm brushed against the ceiling of my MES 30. All these black deposits fell down onto the top 2 racks of cheeses. Since then I wipe it down before placing anything on a rack.


I remember when that happened to you!!

It happened to me too, a long time ago. Ever since that, I always check for any loose stuff on the walls & ceiling.

Bear


----------



## daricksta

Bearcarver said:


> I remember when that happened to you!!
> 
> It happened to me too, a long time ago. Ever since that, I always check for any loose stuff on the walls & ceiling.
> 
> Bear


Bear, you've got a great memory. It seems like some guys wear not cleaning their smoker as a badge of honor. With others they think that it has to be as clean as they day they first assembled it. I just clean what I feel needs to be cleaned when it needs cleaning. I've learned to keep it simple. And black deposits never fall on anything anymore since that one time.


----------



## vwaldoguy

This has been a helpful thread.  I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## cliffking

I only clean the racks the empty water pan and run my probes thru the vents


----------



## daricksta

If you look at the pros on TV, none of those guys have clean smokers. But they're not sloppy dirty either. With my smoker, it's got a greasy film throughout the interior and there's baked-on discolorations which will never come off. But you won't find food particles or black deposits. Some guys worry about creosote build up. I've read that creosote buildup is not a concern with electric smokers like ours, whether we're using wood pellets or chips. I forget why but I can link to an article where I read this from a reliable source. The same article also said that electric smokers, by and large, produce food that is better than that found in most BBQ restaurants. I can vouch for that. I've eaten at Tony Roma's (out of business in my area), Dickey's BBQ Pit, and several local BBQ joints which are now out of business--for a reason! I know that the stuff I produce is superior to any BBQ I've eaten in any restaurant. I haven't eaten at Famous Dave's and I don't plan to. I saw him on TV lose a BBQ competition. Combine that with the lousy reviews I've read of his restaurant food and I'll stick with my own BBQ. 

If you do your homework and practice your techniques and just try out stuff, you can cook BBQ in your MES that people rave about--even without the smoke ring.


----------



## robertt

I take out the racks, water and grease pan and wash them later that night or the following day.  I learned a trick on this forum for cleaning the inside glass and seal with rubbing alcohol and paper towels.  Only takes about three passes.  I don't clean the walls except for any food remnants that touched.  So far so good.  Best burgers my family have ever ate.  3, 2, 1, St. Louis ribs were a hit too.  Chicken breasts were a little dry but I'm learning.


----------



## brickguy221

Robertt said:


> I take out the racks, water and grease pan and wash them later that night or the following day.  I learned a trick on this forum for cleaning the inside glass and seal with rubbing alcohol and paper towels.  Only takes about three passes.  I don't clean the walls except for any food remnants that touched.  So far so good.  Best burgers my family have ever ate.  3, 2, 1, St. Louis ribs were a hit too.  Chicken breasts were a little dry but I'm learning.


How does rubbing alcohol seal the inside glass?


----------



## candurin

Why isn't sarcasm highlighted? :)


----------



## mummel

One problem I do have is creosote paste like build-up on my vent.  When its smoking, I can open and close the vent.  I can see the black paste there, but it allows the vent to move.  However, once cooled, it locks down in place and cannot be moved.

I obviously need to clean my vent the next time right after a smoke.  But I tried once a twice a while back and that paste is extremely sticky.  It doesnt come off.  Paper towel just tears.  Dish scrubber sponge seems to just push the paste from one side to the other.  I need some sort of solvent to remove it from the metal.

What do you guys recommend?


----------



## candurin

Dawn dish soap should cut through the grease.  If not, simple green spray would help.


----------



## daricksta

Robertt said:


> I take out the racks, water and grease pan and wash them later that night or the following day.  I learned a trick on this forum for cleaning the inside glass and seal with rubbing alcohol and paper towels.  Only takes about three passes.  I don't clean the walls except for any food remnants that touched.  So far so good.  Best burgers my family have ever ate.  3, 2, 1, St. Louis ribs were a hit too.  Chicken breasts were a little dry but I'm learning.


I wouldn't clean the door seals with rubbing alcohol unless I followed it up with applying a thin film of Vaseline or something to keep the seals from drying out and cracking. I just clean the door seals of my MES with a damp paper towel. I don't have a window on the door.


----------



## ndwildbill

If your racks get really nasty, and you have a self-cleaning oven, put them in the oven next time you run a clean cycle.  Does a great job.  Most of the time I put them in the dishwasher, and that shines them up, but, occasisionally, I have resorted to the oven.  I've also put the racks in my weber gas grill left on hi to burn some of the grease and crude off of them.  I normally don't wash the inside of the smoker, but do wipe things down after a particularly greasy smoke, when I'm cleaning the water and drip pans. 

Call me crazy, but I love the smell of the inside of my MES.!


----------



## daricksta

Ndwildbill said:


> If your racks get really nasty, and you have a self-cleaning oven, put them in the oven next time you run a clean cycle.  Does a great job.  Most of the time I put them in the dishwasher, and that shines them up, but, occasisionally, I have resorted to the oven.  I've also put the racks in my weber gas grill left on hi to burn some of the grease and crude off of them.  I normally don't wash the inside of the smoker, but do wipe things down after a particularly greasy smoke, when I'm cleaning the water and drip pans.
> 
> Call me crazy, but I love the smell of the inside of my MES.!


I agree. I think I love the inside smell of my MES almost as much as I like the food coming out of it.


----------



## dr k

daRicksta said:


> I wouldn't clean the door seals with rubbing alcohol unless I followed it up with applying a thin film of Vaseline or something to keep the seals from drying out and cracking. I just clean the door seals of my MES with a damp paper towel. I don't have a window on the door.


Alcohol strips oil and has a drying effect on everything, leaving flexible things prone to cracking.  I just use water on a paper towel.  If the seal isn't leaking then the residue is on the inside of the seal ( in the smoker) anyway.

-Kurt


----------



## dr k

mummel said:


> One problem I do have is creosote paste like build-up on my vent.  When its smoking, I can open and close the vent.  I can see the black paste there, but it allows the vent to move.  However, once cooled, it locks down in place and cannot be moved.
> 
> I obviously need to clean my vent the next time right after a smoke.  But I tried once a twice a while back and that paste is extremely sticky.  It doesnt come off.  Paper towel just tears.  Dish scrubber sponge seems to just push the paste from one side to the other.  I need some sort of solvent to remove it from the metal.
> 
> What do you guys recommend?


Use anything oil based.  Aerosol spray Pam,  peanut butter (not chunky, LOL.)  Goo Gone is great for tar, sticky label residue, gum, crayons etc.

-Kurt


----------



## Bearcarver

daRicksta said:


> I agree. I think I love the inside smell of my MES almost as much as I like the food coming out of it.


LOL---Tell me about it !!

It was windy during the last smoke before My Smoking Porch got upgraded.

The wind was sucking the heat out of my top vent. 

I didn't have time to do anything fancy to block the wind.

Then I realized I had my oldest of all my Vietnam Vet hats on, with the whole back half of the hat being a nylon mesh.

So I put the old hat right over the top vent, which allowed the smoke to get through the mesh, but the hat was blocking the wind so it couldn't suck anything through the vent.

My hat was on that vent for about 2 hours, and it smells Wonderful

Mrs Bear says I gotta leave that hat in the garage, but I can sniff it anytime I want to.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## daricksta

candurin said:


> Why isn't sarcasm highlighted? :)


What sarcasm?


----------



## daricksta

Dr K said:


> Alcohol strips oil and has a drying effect on everything, leaving flexible things prone to cracking.  I just use water on a paper towel.  If the seal isn't leaking then the residue is on the inside of the seal ( in the smoker) anyway.
> 
> -Kurt


See? I was right. And this man is a doctor...


----------



## daricksta

mummel said:


> One problem I do have is creosote paste like build-up on my vent.  When its smoking, I can open and close the vent.  I can see the black paste there, but it allows the vent to move.  However, once cooled, it locks down in place and cannot be moved.
> 
> I obviously need to clean my vent the next time right after a smoke.  But I tried once a twice a while back and that paste is extremely sticky.  It doesnt come off.  Paper towel just tears.  Dish scrubber sponge seems to just push the paste from one side to the other.  I need some sort of solvent to remove it from the metal.
> 
> What do you guys recommend?


As I wrote elsewheres, a wet paper towel is exactly what I use to clean the inside of the top vent on my MES 30 Gen 1. Sure, I'm not going to get all of it but I'm just after the loose gritty, flaky deposits that might fall down onto the meat. I just don't want any buildup. But then it took me over 3 years to realize that I should be cleaning the inside of the vent so whatever's permanently baked on is staying on. Dr. K had some good suggestions, though.


----------



## daricksta

Bearcarver said:


> LOL---Tell me about it !!
> 
> It was windy during the last smoke before My Smoking Porch got upgraded.
> 
> The wind was sucking the heat out of my top vent.
> 
> I didn't have time to do anything fancy to block the wind.
> 
> Then I realized I had my oldest of all my Vietnam Vet hats on, with the whole back half of the hat being a nylon mesh.
> 
> So I put the old hat right over the top vent, which allowed the smoke to get through the mesh, but the hat was blocking the wind so it couldn't suck anything through the vent.
> 
> My hat was on that vent for about 2 hours, and it smells Wonderful
> 
> Mrs Bear says I gotta leave that hat in the garage, but I can sniff it anytime I want to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bear


Bear, I don't think you should ever invite me over to your place for a BBQ. I might want to take a few sniffs of that hat myself. I love the smell of wood pellet smoke in the morning. Smells like...BBQ dinner tonight.


----------



## dr k

daRicksta said:


> If you look at the pros on TV, none of those guys have clean smokers. But they're not sloppy dirty either. With my smoker, it's got a greasy film throughout the interior and there's baked-on discolorations which will never come off. But you won't find food particles or black deposits. Some guys worry about creosote build up. I've read that creosote buildup is not a concern with electric smokers like ours, whether we're using wood pellets or chips. I forget why but I can link to an article where I read this from a reliable source. The same article also said that electric smokers, by and large, produce food that is better than that found in most BBQ restaurants. I can vouch for that. I've eaten at Tony Roma's (out of business in my area), Dickey's BBQ Pit, and several local BBQ joints which are now out of business--for a reason! I know that the stuff I produce is superior to any BBQ I've eaten in any restaurant. I haven't eaten at Famous Dave's and I don't plan to. I saw him on TV lose a BBQ competition. Combine that with the lousy reviews I've read of his restaurant food and I'll stick with my own BBQ.
> 
> If you do your homework and practice your techniques and just try out stuff, you can cook BBQ in your MES that people rave about--even without the smoke ring.


I thought the Foodsavered brisket had a Myoglobin failure after almost three years in the freezer when I tried for a smoke ring in the MES I posted a few weeks ago.  This fresh rack of spares shows an acceptable smoke ring with two Kingsford blue bag briquettes.  They burn for 1.5hrs. but I put in two more to finish up the three hours in the 3-2-1- method.  The last two briquettes are optional.  I could see the smoke ring on the edge of the ribs around the bones.  The fatherest section of ribs in the pic shows the best ring with the light but the whole slab was ringed.  Now that I've done it I can sleep at night LOL. Success!













CAM00647.jpg



__ dr k
__ Aug 19, 2015






-Kurt


----------



## daricksta

Dr K said:


> I thought the Foodsavered brisket had a Myoglobin failure after almost three years in the freezer when I tried for a smoke ring in the MES I posted a few weeks ago.  This fresh rack of spares shows an acceptable smoke ring with two Kingsford blue bag briquettes.  They burn for 1.5hrs. but I put in two more to finish up the three hours in the 3-2-1- method.  The last two briquettes are optional.  I could see the smoke ring on the edge of the ribs around the bones.  The fatherest section of ribs in the pic shows the best ring with the light but the whole slab was ringed.  Now that I've done it I can sleep at night LOL. Success!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CAM00647.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ dr k
> __ Aug 19, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Kurt


Great job on the smoke rings, Kurt. But let's pretend I know nothing about a brisket vacuumed sealed and stored in a freezer for almost 3 years causing a Myoglobin failure.OK, I _don't _anything about a brisket vacuumed sealed and stored in a freezer for almost 3 years causing a Myoglobin failure. Is this a real thing or is it an educated guess on your part? I'm really curious but I'm still not ready to grab the smoke ring in my MES carousel.


----------



## brickguy221

Bearcarver said:


> My hat was on that vent for about 2 hours, and it smells Wonderful
> 
> Mrs Bear says I gotta leave that hat in the garage, but I can sniff it anytime I want to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bear









   ....   I can't stop laughing at that one. Not only is Bear an expert at smoking food, he is also a great comedian too....


----------



## pc farmer

Well it looks like I have to clean mine, mold in it.


----------



## dr k

daRicksta said:


> See? I was right. And this man is a doctor...


I'm no doctor! I just operate on food to make it taste great.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Butcher's twine=sutures, cutlery= scalpels, brine/cure=saline drip, syringe to administer flavorful meds.  What illness did cured ham have?  I don't know but I'm sure SMF helped to cure it.  The doctor is in!

-Kurt


----------



## dr k

daRicksta said:


> As I wrote elsewheres, a wet paper towel is exactly what I use to clean the inside of the top vent on my MES 30 Gen 1. Sure, I'm not going to get all of it but I'm just after the loose gritty, flaky deposits that might fall down onto the meat. I just don't want any buildup. But then it took me over 3 years to realize that I should be cleaning the inside of the vent so whatever's permanently baked on is staying on. Dr. K had some good suggestions, though.


I used to have those Sharper Image Ionic Breeze electronic air purifiers that were silent without a fan.  It charged the air with ions to move it through the unit and particles would stick to charged stainless steel plates  When you pull out the blade cartridge to clean the black film it was really sticky/waxy/oily from candles etc.  Spraying Pam on it cut the cleaning time to one tenth. 

-Kurt


----------



## dr k

daRicksta said:


> Bear, I don't think you should ever invite me over to your place for a BBQ. I might want to take a few sniffs of that hat myself. I love the smell of wood pellet smoke in the morning. Smells like...BBQ dinner tonight.


Periodically I hand the AMNPS/AMNTS to my girlfriend and say, "doesn't that smell great?"  Ironically, she agrees.  I got a keeper!

-Keeper


----------



## dr k

daRicksta said:


> Great job on the smoke rings, Kurt. But let's pretend I know nothing about a brisket vacuumed sealed and stored in a freezer for almost 3 years causing a Myoglobin failure.OK, I _don't _anything about a brisket vacuumed sealed and stored in a freezer for almost 3 years causing a Myoglobin failure. Is this a real thing or is it an educated guess on your part? I'm really curious but I'm still not ready to grab the smoke ring in my MES carousel.


When you gave me the link to the site on how a smoke ring is formed I mentioned Pop's article on the changing color of meat.  I don't know if you bookmarked it or not.  When beef is processed the blood is drained and the side of beef is purple due to the lack of oxygen (deoxymyoglobin.)  When it's cut into roasts/steak and exposed to air it blooms cherry red we see in the butcher's case (oxymyoglobin.)  Over exposure to air over time oxidizes the meat and it turns brown because myoglobin binds oxygen to iron in the muscle (metmyoglobin.)  You can vacuum seal meat at different stages within a couple of weeks and the color changes back and forth because the myoglobin can still transfer oxygen.  Over time myoglobin looses it's ability to transfer oxygen.  So the brisket being in the freezer for nearly three years was permanently grey not from freezer burn but from severely aged/expired myoglobin. Putting two briquettes in the chip tray doesn't leave a mark or residue.  Just clean ash.  It's the easiest thing to clean because you just dump it out.

-Kurt


----------



## ndwildbill

Bearcarver said:


> LOL---Tell me about it !!
> 
> It was windy during the last smoke before My Smoking Porch got upgraded.
> The wind was sucking the heat out of my top vent.
> I didn't have time to do anything fancy to block the wind.
> Then I realized I had my oldest of all my Vietnam Vet hats on, with the whole back half of the hat being a nylon mesh.
> So I put the old hat right over the top vent, which allowed the smoke to get through the mesh, but the hat was blocking the wind so it couldn't suck anything through the vent.
> 
> My hat was on that vent for about 2 hours, and it smells Wonderful
> Mrs Bear says I gotta leave that hat in the garage, but I can sniff it anytime I want to.:wife:
> 
> 
> Bear


I gotta get me a hat that smells like that!


----------



## Bearcarver

Ndwildbill said:


> I gotta get me a hat that smells like that!


LOL---They're real easy to make.

I would bet you could sell them for a profit in the right circles.

Bear


----------



## daricksta

Dr K said:


> I'm no doctor! I just operate on food to make it taste great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butcher's twine=sutures, cutlery= scalpels, brine/cure=saline drip, syringe to administer flavorful meds.  What illness did cured ham have?  I don't know but I'm sure SMF helped to cure it.  The doctor is in!
> 
> -Kurt


Kurt, I'll take your doctoring any day. Except of course if I need a real doctor. But then you could cater my surgery recovery and after they have me up on my feet again I could assist!


----------



## daricksta

Dr K said:


> Periodically I hand the AMNPS/AMNTS to my girlfriend and say, "doesn't that smell great?"  Ironically, she agrees.  I got a keeper!
> 
> -Keeper


Maybe here's the difference between a wife and a girlfriend. When I get into bed at night after a day of cooking with my MES, my wife says, "You smell like smoke." I ask, "Is that good?" That's when she starts humming "On top of old smoky..."

Yes, smoke-loving women are keepers.


----------



## daricksta

Dr K said:


> When you gave me the link to the site on how a smoke ring is formed I mentioned Pop's article on the changing color of meat.  I don't know if you bookmarked it or not.  When beef is processed the blood is drained and the side of beef is purple due to the lack of oxygen (deoxymyoglobin.)  When it's cut into roasts/steak and exposed to air it blooms cherry red we see in the butcher's case (oxymyoglobin.)  Over exposure to air over time oxidizes the meat and it turns brown because myoglobin binds oxygen to iron in the muscle (metmyoglobin.)  You can vacuum seal meat at different stages within a couple of weeks and the color changes back and forth because the myoglobin can still transfer oxygen.  Over time myoglobin looses it's ability to transfer oxygen.  So the brisket being in the freezer for nearly three years was permanently grey not from freezer burn but from severely aged/expired myoglobin. Putting two briquettes in the chip tray doesn't leave a mark or residue.  Just clean ash.  It's the easiest thing to clean because you just dump it out.
> 
> -Kurt


You should really consider enrolling in pre-med; you're very good. But besides that, I did bookmark the page but I've really only skimmed through it every time. When there's a page with a lot of text I scan through it looking for information that answers whatever question I have at the moment. I skip over parts that go into how myglobin changes in meat because it may be interesting but it's not info I feel I need. What I do find interesting is that you said "When beef is processed the blood is drained and the side of beef is purple due to the lack of oxygen (deoxymyoglobin.)" But when beef is way undercooked so that it's raw, the color you see is purple. I see and hear that often on cooking competition shows. Also, what gives beef in supermarket meat shelves its bright red color isn't exposure to air. It's exposure to carbon monoxide. Yes, fresh meat is naturally red but it stays unnaturally red longer from the CO. As the meat ages and the gassed meat oxidizes you see it turn to brown and then gray if it ages too much. And we're talking sliced meat here, not whole quarters hung or placed in meat lockers to dry or wet age.


----------



## Bearcarver

daRicksta said:


> Maybe here's the difference between a wife and a girlfriend. When I get into bed at night after a day of cooking with my MES, my wife says, "You smell like smoke." I ask, "Is that good?" That's when she starts humming "On top of old smoky..."
> 
> Yes, smoke-loving women are keepers.









   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## ndwildbill

daRicksta said:


> Maybe here's the difference between a wife and a girlfriend. When I get into bed at night after a day of cooking with my MES, my wife says, "You smell like smoke." I ask, "Is that good?" That's when she starts humming "On top of old smoky..."
> 
> Yes, smoke-loving women are keepers.


----------

